# Offshore Oil Platform Locator Website??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

A while back someone had posted a link to a website where you could search for offshore oil platforms by name, location, water depth, or by a defined radius from a particular location. I have since lost the link and, at this point, cannot even remember the name of the website. Does this sound familiar to anyone???

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok...I think I have found the reason. I believe this was the source for the rig locator. 

http://www.rodnreel.com/


----------



## App_Man (Jun 23, 2012)

*Platform Fishing*

Looking for new fishing spots in the gulf? Yep there’s an app for that! Platform Locator gives users gps coordinates for any platform in the Gulf of Mexico. This app also gives users information about each platform including water depth, structure type, and distance calculations. 

Platform Locator is a available for Android and iPhone devices.

For iPhone go to: 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/platform-locator/id525310548

For Android go to: 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oilfield.mariner.apps.PlatformLocator


----------

